# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  And the Pride OWGP Champion is..(SPOILERS)

## Panzerfaust

Mirko CroCop!

CroCop defeated Barnett by TKO to win the 2006 OWGP Championship.









***Shogun accepted Wanderlei's trophy and check

----------


## Panzerfaust



----------


## bor

YEAh!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

fvck yeah ..... its about time Mirko stopped being the bride's maid 

cant wait for Fedor/CroCop ........ my two boys goin at it

----------

